
87.7% of Android devices vulnerable to hackers - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/10/16/android-security-hacking-apple-motorola-lg-google-nexus/
======
anonbanker
MTK6592 phone w/ 4GB RAM straight from china - $120

paying someone to put CM12 on it/firewall your baseband to data-only - $100

VoIP account that allows for zRTP - $120/year

Asterisk or Yate vps on seychelles cloud server - $200/year

Account with Cryptostorm.org for VPN - $100/year

Paying a Nerd to Configure your phone and PBX to work with all of the above -
$200

The above is NSA Grade Security.

Total First-year cost: $840

Recurring Cost each year thereafter: $420

